# Elderly Couple hurt on Trinity Bay.



## CastBaits

An elderly Baytown couple, fishing in a small boat with their son last Friday, suffered injuries when men in much larger boats bullied them.
The incident occurred about 9 a.m. Friday when the smaller boat was anchored to one side of the boat channel at the mouth of Red’s Bayou, where it leads into Trinity Bay.
Aaron George, 78, and his 73-year-old wife, Katherine, were invited to go fishing that morning by their son, Edward, who lives in Cove.
Just before dawn they put Edward’s 16-foot aluminum boat in the water from the boat ramp at Hugo Point, followed the bayou to a spot where they would catch some croakers, set the anchor and fished there at the mouth of the bayou rather than setting off into the rougher waters of the bay.

At about 9 a.m. they were about to pull up anchor and leave. Katherine George decided to ride in the bow of the boat and grabbed a rope for balance as it prepared to move.
That’s when it happened.

Two boats had come out of the channel just about then and motored on past. The Georges didn’t think much about it until they heard the roar of boats and looked up to see them bearing down on them.

“We thought they were going to hit us,” said the elder George. “Instead they roared by within about two feet of our boat … we could have died right there.”

The resulting wave knocked Aaron George up in the air and then he fell down onto the floor of the boat. Had his wife not already had a firm grip on that rope, they believe she would have been flung out of the boat. Edward George was able to hang on, too. Both suffered some bruises, but nothing worse.

As the smaller boat’s rocking began to slow, Aaron George realized that he was hurt and bleeding badly. He cried out to his son for help.

That’s when they heard the other boats returning.

“They pulled up right beside us and their boat was much bigger so they were much higher than us,” said George.

He said one of the men in that boat grabbed hold of the metal poles holding up the cover over the center console and leaned out over him.

“He spat right on me and said ‘I don’t guess ya’ll will park in the channel any more now, will you?’”

“Then they roared away.”

Aaron George was left battered and bruised and with some serious lacerations to one arm and hand. His wife and son got him into a seat in the boat, then rushed him to the boat ramp, then on to a hospital emergency room.

“There were people there at the boat ramp talking to me while my son got the boat out of the water and they said there’s been some guys bullying people around there quite a lot,” said George. “They said it goes on at the spillway, too.”

Texas Parks & Wildlife game wardens have jurisdiction over incidents that happen in the area’s lakes, rivers, bayous and bays.
The warden that George spoke with said he could do little about it without some clue to the bullies’ identities.

The best thing to do in such circumstances is to get the boat’s registration number, which always starts with “TX” and must be displayed on the side of every boat.

The Georges didn’t get that.

They did get a description that they hope someone will recognize.

Their assailants were in two large and expensive looking fishing boats.

“They looked like 21-foot center consoles, but they were big ones with the cover or fishing platform over the console and one of them had the fancy radio antennas, I think,” said George.

The men in the two boats all appeared to be in their late 20s or early 30s and they were all dressed alike in white fishing-style shirts, he said.

The Georges hope somebody can help identify them.

“They need to be caught,” she said. “I think all the people on the bay need to be on the lookout for them and get their TX number and report them. Let’s get them off of the water.”


----------



## JFolm

That's a shame. I wish I could find the guys that did that to them and teach them some manners.


----------



## Fishin' Texas Aggie 05

Hope they catch the punks


----------



## KEN KERLEY

Maybe the sorry, dirty, rotten, no good, punks owned that part of the bay.


----------



## 4 Ever-Fish N

I really hope the sorry POS Punks get what's coming to them. I can't stand jerks like that.


----------



## adpostel

Karma is a mutha F(I^*&@)#!! I sure am glad everyone was OK.........


----------



## MIKE S.

Where did you see this article?


----------



## Spirit

MIKE S. said:


> Where did you see this article?


]If you want to pay to read it .... http://baytownsun.com/communities/article_da236c36-ebef-11e1-93d8-001a4bcf887a.html


----------



## Bocephus

This article was in today's Baytown Sun.

Sorry bastards...I hope they get what's coming to them 10 fold.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude

Someone who is a kung fu butt kicker should dress up like an old elderly person and teach them a lesson.


----------



## RockportRobert

This makes me think of all those "Can you carry on your boat" threads.


----------



## bubbas kenner

May God have mercy on them fools I cannot emagine them sleeping too good at nite.It must not go without punishment.


----------



## cklimpt

Next 2cool gathering at the mouth of Red's Bayou??? Anchor up and wait?


----------



## Ex Boat Capt. Carp

These are part of that group that think they own the water no matter what and if someone is in the wrong place like a mouth of a channel these bullies are going to rough up some elderly folks!!!, instead they go by probably bogged down to set up a bigger wake just to show them they own the water and they should not have been there.!!??

I always pull back to idle and if I think that someone does not know where they are I will explain that some folks will not be so nice and they will blast right past you without a care in the world. The water is getting crowded and some common sense and manners goes a long way. I feel sorry for the folks this happened to and hope they catch the idiots that did this!! These are the type of people that need to be made an example of.


----------



## justinsfa

For starters, I will say I hope the folks are OK...

Minus the spitting thing, I dont know what else the victims expected.... Reds Bayou goes from 7 feet deep to less than 2 feet deep at the mouth.... with some areas getting less than 12-18" deep... Boats beach themselves every day running out of there..... and its the last place I would sit in a small aluminum boat, but I see people doing it every day. Its a very bad place to sit, especially in a small, light boat.... If people coming in or going out of the bayou get off of plane, they will get stuck (only thing I see is that full planed boats dont really put out that bad of a wake, so maybe they slowed down and did it on purpose... I dont know).



That being said, the last time I launched at Hugo, there were some pretty rude guys matching this description.... It was about a month ago.... It was just me and my gf, who was making her 3rd trip ever on a boat, so she doesnt do well with the "holding the rope" part.

When I pulled up to launch (I waited til abthe afternoon so it wouldnt be crowded as we were just joyriding), there were 2 boat loads of guys there, probably 7-8 total guys pulling up to the ramp via boat.

There was a guy launching in the South lane and a boat waiting for its trailer to be brought down from the parking lot in the North lane. The guys in one of the boats that had just pulled up, ran to their truck, jumped in and raced the guy backing his trailer in and, for lack of a better term, cut in line...

It caused a little bit of a traffic jam, but the guy launching in the South lane soon cleared so the guy that was cut in front of just used the South lane to load while the guy who cut loaded in the North lane. Meanwhile, the second vessel that was with the first "cutter" jumped in his truck and cut in front of me and loaded his boat in the North lane as well.... 

Now, I am getting a little ****** at this point.... but kept the ol' mouth shut and let them do their thing. In the mean time, a young man (Looked likea teenager) who was by himself in an aluminum boat with a jet drive pulled in behind me in line.

The original boat that cut pulled up barely out of the way of the North lane so his other buddy that just cut in front of me could back in.

Meanwhile, the guy in the South lane is having troubles with getting his boat on the trailer, so I am waiting on the guy who cut and he pulls out and up the ramp about 20 feet and stops next to the other cutter....

Thats when they break out the coolers and start pounding beer, throwing bait at each other, blaring the radio, etc.... They do this for a good 4-5 minutes while I sit there and wait.... They never move.

Other poor guy in the South Lane finally gets his boat loaded and he heads up to the parking lot way at the top of the ramps out of the way. I launch in the South Lane and am already edgy because there was a bad vibe with these guys that decided to stop and block the ramp to hang out and shoot the bull.

GF gets out and necks start breaking and I hear a little jeering... No worries... shes hot.... it happens.... Guys still dont move from blocking the North lane.... and I dont mean just parked close, I mean the rear of the boat is 20 feet directly in front of the ramp (you know, right where the concrete is grooved). At this point they are just hanging out and blaring the radio and hooting and hollering... but there is a line of 2 more boats waiting to launch...

My GF shows off her no rope-handling skills and I have to handle that fiasco.... All the while, this poor teenager behind me is just waiting patiently, probably wondering why these dudes are blocking the ramp just like I was, but with 8 vs 1, whats he going to do?

Anyway, I have rambled enough.... I launched, parked and got to the boat.... teenager then launches with another guy behind him in line at this point.... 2 truckloads of dudes are still sitting there, pounding beer, jamming to the radio and KNOWINGLY blocking the ramp.

Its like they were sitting there WAITING for someone to come tell them to move, just so there would be a scene.

Not a situation I like being in, that is for sure.... 

I wish the GWs would start using that ramp and keep that kind of **** out of there. Hugo is a good ramp, but no GWs ever launch there.... just an occasional Chambers County SO will drive by.


Sorry for the rant.... its been burning me for a while.... Hate that somebody got hurt, but they were in a location to start with....

But I dont doubt somebody doing that on purpose then coming back around and being a richardhead.... not after the attitudes I saw these guys with out there a few weeks ago.

I've seen my fair share of rude boat ramp moves, but these guys topped the list. Thats that first time I have ever had any trouble or seen anything like that at Hugo.


----------



## poppadawg

I bet a "100 bucks they or someone that knows them will see this. Sure would be poetic justice if someone outted them


----------



## Bocephus

ACbob said:


> This makes me think of all those "Can you carry on your boat" threads.


I can...I have a CHL.


----------



## reeltimer

I wanna dress up like a old man and park in that channel and see how different all this would play out.That is messed up what them jackwagons did.


----------



## baitbuckett

that really chaps my *****....... sorry to hear that......


----------



## wareagle1979

Karma is a mother! They just have not bullied the right people yet, their day will come. That is a bad place to anchor up but none the less, let them pull some BS like that on the right boat and they will get there's! This makes my blood boil, the bad thing is half of us have probably seen them at the boat ramp.

Brian


----------



## Mr.RG

Karma is a bisch... they will get theirs one day.

Shame someone had to go through that.

I see the issue with someone parking a boat there and blocking the access but cannot imagine handling like a moron.


----------



## reeltimer

It wouldn't surprise me if somebody knows them on this site with the saltwater community being a small world.


----------



## GooseCommanderozz

I'm going out this weekend, If i see them i'll get their TX #'s


----------



## yellowmouth2

Justinsfa, what kind of boat were they running? Nothing makes me madder than "rude behavior
I won't tolerate it."


----------



## justinsfa

yellowmouth2 said:


> Justinsfa, what kind of boat were they running? Nothing makes me madder than "rude behavior
> I won't tolerate it."


To protect my truck at the ramp or anywhere else in this small town for that matter, I have decided not to include the description on this thread (I thought about it, but changed my mind).

I know their boat and know their vehicle, so we will see if it happens again... I will definetely be keeping my eye on them. I've launched with them before and never had an issue before.

I want to make it clear that I am not at all saying that these 2 incidents were related, but the general location, number of boats, number of folks, age group of the folks, and overall attitude match pretty close... so i figured I would just mention it to show the mindset of some of the folks that are running that area currently. My situation occurred 4-6 weeks ago though.

Its really a shame... I've been running that area for a long time and have met more than my fair share of semi-jerks, but most folks are helpful and stand-up guys out there. These guys set a new standard for being jerks though. I was really shocked by what was going on... and with a new fisherwoman in the boat, it was a shame for a newbie to be exposed to that side of it, not to mention it put me in a foul mood for the rest of the day.

We should all remember to let cooler heads prevail... lol... I never thought I would have said that.... haha, I must be getting older and wiser.... ****.


----------



## LPKENNER

Bocephus said:


> I can...I have a CHL.


X2


----------



## meterman

Dont need chl to carry in boat

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Trouthunter

> I cannot emagine them sleeping too good at nite


Oh trust me they sleep just fine...this is their entertainment. They just haven't bullied the right persons yet but that will happen soon enough.

TH


----------



## meterman

Need to come down check this out

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## saltwaterjunky

*auugh*

They`ll pull that[ BS] on the wrong person and will probably pay with their life as far as I`m concerned be the same thing as trying to kick somebody`s door in,that was a personal attack and feared for their lives SOB`S should have been shot end of story...


----------



## Paul Marx

I would be scared to death if that happened to me . If you know the boat post it , so I will know to run if I see them . This is why I only launch at empty ramps and high tail it to the back country . I hope they find them before they find me . LOL


----------



## meterman

Have to bring the mud boat let m chase me 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fwoodwader

The guys who have to talk a lot and puff their chests out and run their mouths fold like a house a cards when the chit goes down. Silence is deadly my friends and I dare anyone to spit in my face, they'll have a one way ticket to the ER or morgue.


----------



## cj6530

I bet the spit in the face part was made up for the paper.


----------



## Baffin Bay

Justin,,, You should of called the police. Then after they got hasseled and maybe somebody got arrested for DWi, they wouldn't do that again. There is nothing wrong with snitching when pos's deserve it.


----------



## justinsfa

Baffin Bay said:


> Justin,,, You should of called the police. Then after they got hasseled and maybe somebody got arrested for DWi, they wouldn't do that again. There is nothing wrong with snitching when pos's deserve it.


True... but I value my paint job and tires... I wouldnt have put it past that crew to tear my stuff up that day or any other day thereafter. A truck at a boat ramp has a big set of crosshairs on it.

Sad, but true.

The way I see it was I would have been considered the aggressor/instigator for approaching, and honestly, I dont really think they were doing anything illegal, so what do you tell the cops?... better to shrug it off and worry about the hottie in the boat lol

I couldn't have handled a loogie to the face though... thats pretty ballsy.


----------



## Buckshot Magee

Never fished that area. Hope the d-bags read this thread, though. There's always a 1911 under my center console. Spit in my face, or anyone on my boat and you'll get your name in the paper....


----------



## BIGMIKE77

About 2 years ago, I was fishing moses lake with a good friend. Going in, i saw a small 16 ft boat with a man and what i would assume were his two sons (about 11 and 13) and they were anchored up close to the beach, about 100 yards inside the flood gate. the sun was just starting to set so i decided to give it one last cast and head out anyway. I noticed a 24ft CC hauling arse inside the gate and they swamped the small flatbottom with a few good waves. the dad was yelling at them and they heard it and decided to turn around. There were 3 of them, early to mid twenties. They started throwing half empty beer cans at the guy and his sons while the want to be captain slowly steered the bow into their boat to try and push them aground. i could hear them laughing and taunting the man, and i was already unanchored (talon) and headed their way. the kids were in extreme fear and scared for themselves and their dad. I pulled up to their boat and my buddy tied a line to their cleat, connecting us. I took my spare fishing pole and started Whipping their backs and arses, arms and what ever they threw up to defend themselves. after that was done, I told them what i was going to do to them (very explicit, but extremely intimidating and effective) and I asked the father on the small craft if he would like to call the GW or CG, or would just like a turn whipping them with my spare fishing rod, and he said no over and over again and just wanted an apology and he would leave it alone. At this point I agreed and told the guys they should be thankful he let them off easily and pay him for teh dent they put in his boat. they said they didnt have cash, so i suggested they give him their YETI cooler and they said it was one of the guys Dad's boat and he couldnt, so the father on the small boat requested their dads phone number and said he would call him tell him what took place then. and he did, he called him right then and there to make sure they gave him the right number. so i untied our boats and left. hope they never got to use it again


----------



## Team Zissou

justinsfa said:


> True... but I value my paint job and tires... I wouldnt have put it past that crew to tear my stuff up that day or any other day thereafter. A truck at a boat ramp has a big set of crosshairs on it.
> 
> Sad, but true.
> 
> The way I see it was I would have been considered the aggressor/instigator for approaching, and honestly, I dont really think they were doing anything illegal, so what do you tell the cops?... better to shrug it off and worry about the hottie in the boat lol
> 
> I couldn't have handled a loogie to the face though... thats pretty ballsy.


Wow, your "hot" girlfriend must be really impressed by your "manliness".


----------



## Shaky

Team Zissou said:


> Wow, your "hot" girlfriend must be really impressed by your "manliness".


Hard to judge a situation from behind a keyboard. From what he posted he did the right thing. Most times with punks like he described being a "man" is ignoring the ignorant jackwads of the world.

Apparently, they are popping up everywhere. Even on 2cool.


----------



## Bocephus

Shaky said:


> Hard to judge a situation from behind a keyboard. From what he posted he did the right thing. Most times with punks like he described being a "man" is ignoring the ignorant jackwads of the world.
> 
> Apparently, they are popping up everywhere. Even on 2cool.


Yep...it's obvious there a punk here as well. Maybe he's one of the punks that harrassed the folks on Red's Bayou...


----------



## Barefoot Boy

justinsfa said:


> Minus the spitting thing, I dont know what else the victims expected.....


I don't know... maybe to not get bullied and bloodied??


----------



## KingTut

The big wake and circles around my boat are one thing, but you stop and reach inside my boat, latch onto my grab bar and I'll asume you intend to do me great harm! From that point forward, defending myself would not be optional.

And sitting on the boat ramp drinking beer and partyin' while people are waiting in line was clearly a group of thugs looking for a fight. These drunkards are outa control and need to me delt with by law enforcment-soon! 

Has ANYONE notified the police?


----------



## mastercylinder60

BIGMIKE77 said:


> I pulled up to their boat and my buddy tied a line to their cleat, connecting us. *I took my spare fishing pole and started Whipping their backs and arses, arms and what ever they threw up to defend themselves*. after that was done, I told them what i was going to do to them (very explicit, but extremely intimidating and effective) and I asked the father on the small craft if he would like to call the GW or CG, or would just like a turn whipping them with my spare fishing rod, and he said no over and over again and just wanted an apology and he would leave it alone. At this point I agreed and told the guys they should be thankful he let them off easily and pay him for teh dent they put in his boat. they said they didnt have cash, so i suggested they give him their YETI cooler and they said it was one of the guys Dad's boat and he couldnt, so the father on the small boat requested their dads phone number and said he would call him tell him what took place then. and he did, he called him right then and there to make sure they gave him the right number. so i untied our boats and left. hope they never got to use it again


That's funny. Sounds like something I would have done. Good job, BigMike.


----------



## JDS

Team Zissou said:


> Wow, your "hot" girlfriend must be really impressed by your "manliness".


Probably not very manly to get your arse beat to a pulp, leaving your GF to the wiles of a group of thugs.


----------



## Part Timer

JDS said:


> Probably not very manly to get your arse beat to a pulp, leaving your GF to the wiles of a group of thugs.


X2


----------



## Timemachine

As one one guy to another...Smith & Wesson Model 66, 4" stainless.........is standard issue on my boat!! 


.........just sayin


----------



## baytownboy

Team Zissou said:


> Wow, your "hot" girlfriend must be really impressed by your "manliness".


Hey if your so manly what don't you go out there and take care of the problem instead of just running ya mouth.


----------



## BigNate523

baytownboy said:


> Hey if your so manly what don't you go out there and take care of the problem instead of just running ya mouth.


yeah this ^, and make sure you hit em with some Billy Jack **** too


----------



## Guy from Sealy

meh... 

better not stir it up.

They'll get theirs soon enough. hope the old folks recover.


----------



## poppadawg

JDS said:


> Probably not very manly to get your arse beat to a pulp, leaving your GF to the wiles of a group of thugs.


And not very bright. Call the law and report drunks.


----------



## mstrelectricman

Team Zissou said:


> Wow, your "hot" girlfriend must be really impressed by your "manliness".


What a tool!


----------



## TXDRAKE

I'll put up a $100.00 for any information on the identities of these punks that leads to their arrest/conviction or whatever Karma may bring!

Who else is in?


----------



## mastercylinder60

Team Zissou said:


> Wow, your "hot" girlfriend must be really impressed by your "manliness".


Would you like to have an old dude impress you with his manliness?


----------



## mstrelectricman

I'd bet that none of these punks would do anything like this as individuals but add alcohol and the gang mentality and they get stupid and brave.
They definitely have arse whoopins comin. They are cowards and would never try that if there had been three able bodied men in that boat!


----------



## mstrelectricman

mastercylinder said:


> Would you like to have an old dude impress you with his manliness?


Take a willow switch to his arse Bruce! I bet he'd cry like a little girl.


----------



## -HIC-

Team Zissou said:


> Wow, your "hot" girlfriend must be really impressed by your "manliness".


I am sure his GF would much rather spend the day with him in one piece than see him go full steam into a conflict that could be avoided. Or worse, say goodbye to him right there, or later in court.

I am sure you are the baddest mofo around here, and would have started a war in the same situation. However, armed or not when you are in your vehicle and get out to approach someone you would not be considered an "innocent victim" if something went down.

Justin, besides calling the law or PM'ing one of them a description you certainly did the right thing.

This is slightly off topic, but all of the posts I am seeing lately bragging about weapons, shots across the bow, etc. are alarming. We, in Texas, have been empowered to protect our homes, families and anybody else that is in immediate danger of loss of life. The macho "I am armed" so I would have done x is getting old. Honestly if most of these posts actually happened we would have a lot of 2cool CHL holders in prison.


----------



## poppadawg

Internet badazz's are rampant


----------



## Shaky

mstrelectricman said:


> I'd bet that none of these punks would do anything like this as individuals but add alcohol and the gang mentality and they get stupid and brave.
> They definitely have arse whoopins comin. They are cowards and would never try that if there had been three able bodied men in that boat!


I dunno.......Ive seen some pretty dumb arse kids do dumb arse things even when they are by themselves these days. Give them an arse whoopin and they don't seem to care, actually they hope it goes viral on youtube so they get their 15 seconds of fame and a lawsuit so they don't have to work anymore, not like they do anyhow. It really saddens me actually to see what this country has come to, no morality, no respect and very little empathy for others.


----------



## chapman53559

A lonesome dove quote comes to mind.
http://www.hark.com/clips/ydmqxjsgrr-rude-behavior


----------



## mike

These 'old folks' were my grandparents and also my dad was in the boat. I wish something like this would happen when I'm with them that's all I can say about that. My grandad was carrying he never leaves with out his 'judge' but when your a 77 year old cancer patient and floundering around in the bottom of a boat it's kind of hard to draw on someone. And what's my dad suppose to do he's recently had knee surgury, is he really suppose to chase them down in a 30 mph jon and beat them up . 

As for being anchored in the channel thats Bull #### . If you are facing the bay they anchor on the right hand side on top of that mud flat next to where the orange cone use to be ( those familar to cove know what I'm talking about). Anyways that is a good 20 yards off the drop off of the channel. I know the exact spot because I take my grandad there atleast twice a month. If one cannot navigate past anyone better than that they need to sell their boat. Unless you run a 42 shrimp boat you will not get stuck running out of reds. I've yet to run a bay boat that required 4 foot of water to draft. 

To the guys that did this I will never find you because everybody and their uncle runs a 21 foot white kenner with a merc on the back . But not everybody runs a 25' shoalwater TV and thats what I'll be on. So feel free to circle my boat. It will be the last boat you circle. 

To the BOY that did this you are a punk nothing more. Man up don't be a PUNK all your life it leads to nothing but bad things. 

In the off chance that you can read and are on this site I am attaching a picture of myself and my rig come PUNK me out !!!

Mike


----------



## justinsfa

Team Zissou said:


> Wow, your "hot" girlfriend must be really impressed by your "manliness".


She was impressed by me not getting my face kicked in by 7-8 guys that were just being regular old pricks and causing me an inconvenience... I dont think she would care much for the toothless look.

I guess I should Jackie Chan'd them all with my nunchucks or ripped out the old XD and mowed them down huh?

"But officer, I had no choice! They were blocking the boat ramp!" lol

Sigh.... If only I could be as manly as you, Mr. Tough McTougherson...


----------



## Shaky

mike said:


> These 'old folks' were my grandparents and also my dad was in the boat. I wish something like this would happen when I'm with them that's all I can say about that. My grandad was carrying he never leaves with out his 'judge' but when your a 77 year old cancer patient and flounding around in the bottom of a boat it's kind of hard to draw on someone. And what's my dad suppose to do he's recently had knee surgury, is he really suppose to chase them down in a 30 mph jon and beat them up .
> 
> As for being anchored in the channel thats Bull #### . If you are facing the bay they anchor on the right hand side on top of that mud flat next to where the orange cone use to be ( those familar to cove know what I'm talking about). Anyways that is a good 20 yards off the drop off of the channel. I know the exact spot because I take my grandad there atleast twice a month. If one cannot navigate past anyone better than that they need to sell their boat. Unless you run a 42 shrimp boat you will not get stuck running out of reds. I've yet to run a bay boat that required 4 foot of water to draft.
> 
> To the guys that did this I will never find you because everybody and their uncle runs a 21 foot white kenner with a merc on the back . But not everybody runs a 25' shoalwater TV and thats what I'll be on. So feel free to circle my boat. It will be the last boat you circle.
> 
> To the BOY that did this you are a punk nothing more. Man up don't be a PUNK all your life it leads to nothing but bad things.
> 
> In the off chance that you can read and are on this site I am attaching a picture of myself and my rig come PUNK me out !!!
> 
> Mike


LOL, yea ok. I don't think you'll be hearing from them by the size of your shoulders! Just be glad your grandparents and dad were not seriously hurt. As a sportsman and fisherman, I am truly sorry that they had to go through this.


----------



## Paul Marx

I think being able to own a gun is a good thing , but ownership doesn't make you a marksman . Please don't pull it out around me unless I'm dying and you are sure you can help me. These want to be men are still boys and they certainly weren't raise in the same household I was . Probable never had their dad whip the sheit out of them . I guaranty these boys pick there target and they won't do it to a group of grown men . What ever happened to one on one ? As my dad used to say " You may whip me , but you'll know I was there ." Never met you Mike , but be safe and be smart ." Revenge is best served on a cold plate" Sorry for the family trouble . Give it time brother give it time .


----------



## poppadawg

Somebody on here knows these guys. Did they really spit? And do you run that boat through reds?


----------



## mike

Yup and Yes I run it through Reds. Maybe not wide open lol . I never did see what the big mystery was to people about running that marsh. South of I-10 is cake. Now if you go North of I-10 that's where it can get shallow and a little tricky.

Paul Marx- I'm not going to do anything dumb, I was raised that if you go looking for trouble you will find it.


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*If you have some idea*



justinsfa said:


> To protect my truck at the ramp or anywhere else in this small town for that matter, I have decided not to include the description on this thread (I thought about it, but changed my mind).
> 
> I know their boat and know their vehicle, so we will see if it happens again... I will definetely be keeping my eye on them. I've launched with them before and never had an issue before.
> 
> I want to make it clear that I am not at all saying that these 2 incidents were related, but the general location, number of boats, number of folks, age group of the folks, and overall attitude match pretty close... so i figured I would just mention it to show the mindset of some of the folks that are running that area currently. My situation occurred 4-6 weeks ago though.
> 
> Its really a shame... I've been running that area for a long time and have met more than my fair share of semi-jerks, but most folks are helpful and stand-up guys out there. These guys set a new standard for being jerks though. I was really shocked by what was going on... and with a new fisherwoman in the boat, it was a shame for a newbie to be exposed to that side of it, not to mention it put me in a foul mood for the rest of the day.
> 
> We should all remember to let cooler heads prevail... lol... I never thought I would have said that.... haha, I must be getting older and wiser.... ****.


WHO these jerks are - please give the LEO's a description before someone is killed

We don't need their kind or attitudes on the water


----------



## KEN KERLEY

Mike, I'm glad your folks are ok but it's too bad your granddad couldn't have given mr. tuff guy a face full of bird shot from his judge. I noticed the original post said they were anchored at the side of Red's. There's no reason to think they were in anybody's way. These punks were bullies that saw somebody to pick on. I'll be in that area a couple of times in the next week. If they pull a stunt like that again, my fishing partner will put a stop to it with his Glock. Old men don't play!


----------



## hammerdown

LPKENNER said:


> X2


No you dont.


----------



## oneneo3

Mike,
Hope your grandparents get well soon, and you can get them back out fishing. Glad they weren't hurt any worse. 
If you need a fishing partner, send me a pm. I will run out there with you.


----------



## justinsfa

TrueblueTexican said:


> WHO these jerks are - please give the LEO's a description before someone is killed
> 
> We don't need their kind or attitudes on the water


Mike and I have been in contact with each other and he is getting me the necessary info on who is investigating the case.

The boat does in fact match the description of the guys being asses as the ramp.

But Im not going to throw a guys truck and boat description out there on the WWW tying him to this when he may have not been involved at all.... he and his compadres were acting like douches, but that doesnt automatically mean they were responsible for what happened to Mike's family.


----------



## WillieT

mike said:


> These 'old folks' were my grandparents and also my dad was in the boat. I wish something like this would happen when I'm with them that's all I can say about that. My grandad was carrying he never leaves with out his 'judge' but when your a 77 year old cancer patient and floundering around in the bottom of a boat it's kind of hard to draw on someone. And what's my dad suppose to do he's recently had knee surgury, is he really suppose to chase them down in a 30 mph jon and beat them up .
> 
> As for being anchored in the channel thats Bull #### . If you are facing the bay they anchor on the right hand side on top of that mud flat next to where the orange cone use to be ( those familar to cove know what I'm talking about). Anyways that is a good 20 yards off the drop off of the channel. I know the exact spot because I take my grandad there atleast twice a month. If one cannot navigate past anyone better than that they need to sell their boat. Unless you run a 42 shrimp boat you will not get stuck running out of reds. I've yet to run a bay boat that required 4 foot of water to draft.
> 
> To the guys that did this I will never find you because everybody and their uncle runs a 21 foot white kenner with a merc on the back . But not everybody runs a 25' shoalwater TV and thats what I'll be on. So feel free to circle my boat. It will be the last boat you circle.
> 
> To the BOY that did this you are a punk nothing more. Man up don't be a PUNK all your life it leads to nothing but bad things.
> 
> In the off chance that you can read and are on this site I am attaching a picture of myself and my rig come PUNK me out !!!
> 
> Mike


Sorry for what happened, and hope everyone is feeling better. Certainly hope the catch the guys, there is no need in that kind of thing happening. One question, what is that you are holding in that picture. My eyes are getting old.


----------



## justinsfa

shaggydog said:


> Sorry for what happened, and hope everyone is feeling better. Certainly hope the catch the guys, there is no need in that kind of thing happening. One question, what is that you are holding in that picture. My eyes are getting old.


looks like a hooded merganser hen.... or an extremely small common merganser...


----------



## mike

LOL hood merganser hen


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

Thats is just plain sorry. Retuning and spitting on them, Sorry.

Sorry your Grandparents had a TERRIBLE encounter. I hope this does not ruin their fishing outlook in the future.


----------



## Pistol58

justinsfa said:


> True... but I value my paint job and tires... I wouldnt have put it past that crew to tear my stuff up that day or any other day thereafter. A truck at a boat ramp has a big set of crosshairs on it.
> 
> Sad, but true.
> 
> The way I see it was I would have been considered the aggressor/instigator for approaching, and honestly, I dont really think they were doing anything illegal, so what do you tell the cops?... better to shrug it off and worry about the *hottie in the boat* lol
> 
> I couldn't have handled a loogie to the face though... thats pretty ballsy.


Not trying to derail, or hijack, but this thread is useless without pics. :tongue:


----------



## Billy S.

Wow, I kept waiting for the punch line. Obviously there is none.
I understand boats having to run through shallow water on plane to keep from grounding, but to come back around and do/say what they did is a joke. Unexcusable!!!


----------



## agonzales1981

That's terrible, hope everyone gets well soon!


----------



## klimitd

This same thing happened to my neighbor two weeks ago anchored in the same spot. They threw enough water in his boat that he had to pull the plugs and run it out.


----------



## StinkBait

klimitd said:


> This same thing happened to my neighbor two weeks ago anchored in the same spot. They threw enough water in his boat that he had to pull the plugs and run it out.


tell him to report it


----------



## TrueblueTexican

*Good*



justinsfa said:


> Mike and I have been in contact with each other and he is getting me the necessary info on who is investigating the case.
> 
> The boat does in fact match the description of the guys being asses as the ramp.
> 
> But Im not going to throw a guys truck and boat description out there on the WWW tying him to this when he may have not been involved at all.... he and his compadres were acting like douches, but that doesnt automatically mean they were responsible for what happened to Mike's family.


Thats the answer I wanted to hear - go get em Mike, be wise and pick yer spots


----------



## bigbarr

Cptn. Mickey was talking about this incident on his show this morning...


----------



## DGAustin

Yes Captain Mickey was upset and several guys seemed ready to form a posse.


----------



## omgidk

bigbarr said:


> Cptn. Mickey was talking about this incident on his show this morning...


What channel is that on?


----------



## DGAustin

Houston sports radio 610am from 4-6am. Mr. Eastmann said he was going to mention it every day on his show in hopes that someone will report the persons that did this to a retired Marine veteran.


----------



## POC Troutman

I'd like to see what the outcome of this story is...


----------



## troutslayer

Ive used this ramp since it opened...and the one before since the 70,s....and have never encountered one rude person.....and I am there alot......I cant emigine what I would do if either of these stories happened to me

Be an arse whoopin for sho.......maybe I need to go out there and just hang out.....

One thing I hate is a bully


----------



## poppadawg

Being a massive AH is bad enough, but to spit on a 70 year old man? That's as low as it gets. Some people just don't deserve a heartbeat.


----------



## Mystic34

troutslayer said:


> Ive used this ramp since it opened...and the one before since the 70,s....and have never encountered one rude person.....and I am there alot......I cant emigine what I would do if either of these stories happened to me
> 
> Be an arse whoopin for sho.......maybe I need to go out there and just hang out.....
> 
> One thing I hate is a bully


I am guessing they are going to stay away for awhile. May be a few anchored up there now.


----------



## bobo33

I needed a reason to learn Trinity Bay, 2cool get together in Red's Bayou


----------



## poppadawg

Gonna be some potlickers in grandpa's fishing hole. Need to run a sting operation. A small jon baot, some gray wigs, anchored up in reds. And a boat load full of east texas Azzwhoopers hiding just out of sight. Woo hoo. Ill bring the Lonestar beer


----------



## mike

^^^^LMAO at this. I'm sure he'll prolly want us to mount a 50 cal on the bow. That would be the ultimate potlicker defense.


----------



## FearNoFish

*All they need is a good ol' Attitude Adjustment*

In all seriousness there is really only one way to handle this and that's a butt kicking. The law cannot get involved since there is not enough evidence and if you shoot the guys you go to jail.

They will keep doing it until somebody teaches them a lesson and the only lesson bullies like this learn is the one that has them picking up their teeth from the ground once class has been dismissed. It really is that simple; it will teach them a little respect and keep them from doing it again. A broken nose, eyes swollen shut, teeth knocked out or a jaw that's been wired shut really does wonders in teaching people like this, people that just cannot learn any other way. I have seen the results of this method many times thoughout my life and it works where all other methods have failed. In this case there really are no other options, having a heart to heart conversation with people of such low character as these guys will get you no where and because of the severity of their actions, a butt-kicking is most certianly called for. Nothing too serious, just a good old fashioned butt-stomping.


----------



## yellowmouth2

I say we send BIGMIKE over there with a half dozen ugly sticks and let him wear em out.


----------



## KarrMar

yellowmouth2 said:


> I say we send BIGMIKE over there with a half dozen ugly sticks and let him wear em out.


 Surf Rods


----------



## TripleGrip

people like them won't try something like that to a younger and healthier person.


----------



## Paul Marx

Somebody post the directions to the ramp and let's have a 100 man march .I'd say let's make it bigger , but it didn't work in Washington. This week end is good for me . We can just hangout and help folks launch their boats and promote awareness . Oh and drink some beer and grill burgers or hotdogs . We can call the Dominque to do a segment .
Maybe they will show up . No videos please . Let'sjust call it a meet, greet ,beat, and eat . If they show up they can't eat . Dad always said "NO SWIMMING FOR 30 MINUTE AFTER YOU EAT". Is there a 2Stupid.com ?????????


----------



## waterwolf

The Wolf will be on patrol Saturday and Sunday...Reds,Cross and the Spillway...


----------



## Fishtexx

Paul Marx said:


> Somebody post the directions to the ramp and let's have a 100 man march .I'd say let's make it bigger , but it didn't work in Washington. This week end is good for me . We can just hangout and help folks launch their boats and promote awareness . Oh and drink some beer and grill burgers or hotdogs . We can call the Dominque to do a segment .
> Maybe they will show up . No videos please . Let'sjust call it a meet, greet ,beat, and eat . If they show up they can't eat . Dad always said "NO SWIMMING FOR 30 MINUTE AFTER YOU EAT". Is there a 2Stupid.com ?????????


LOL!! Green to you sir!!!:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## FishRisk

I don't fish the area, but it sounds like several guys do. I hope they ***** with the wrong person(s) and there is a follow up on this story with a happy ending! Keep the faith....


----------



## Ibtsoom

Karma will catch up with these bastages for sure. I hope in this case it's a 265 lb 6'5" linebacker named Karma with a baseball bat.


----------



## spike404

I hope these guys are caught. Sound like the same type of guys in their 20's, who have a jacked up truck, and delight in flooding out cars by driving fast down flooded streets when we have heavy rains.

Just guessing---they probably have a jacked-up 4X4 tow truck for their boat.


----------



## WestEndAngler

I launch at Hugo all the time. If I was driving a big boat this is the route I would take to Reds. There are several options as to which route to take but they all end with you coming down Reds Bayou. This has you leaving Hugo Point which is more than likely the ramp they put in at. The other launch is at the locks.

http://goo.gl/maps/26Gtn


----------



## WestEndAngler

Just curious if anyone has ran into Game Warden Francis out there recently. He is a regular patrol on the water. If I see him this weekend I'll be sure to have a chat about this. More than likely because of this incident & article there will be a presence shown.


----------



## Galveston340

*......sure hope the victims recover and those jackwagons get what's coming to them.*


----------



## Chasin Tail

WestEndAngler said:


> Just curious if anyone has ran into Game Warden Francis out there recently. He is a regular patrol on the water. If I see him this weekend I'll be sure to have a chat about this. More than likely because of this incident & article there will be a presence shown.


You won't be seeing him anymore. He's gone Jack.


----------



## J.T. Barely

I have a camp out there and I have a lot of buddies with camps out there and I will spread the word. I'm confused a little though. One boat was a 21ft Kenner with a merc on the back. What was the other boat? And, was the merc blacked out or did it still have the decals?


----------



## 2ltl2lt

jasonFrancis is no longer a Game Warden.. And currently Chambers County is down to I think 1 Game Warden!


----------



## Chasin Tail

2ltl2lt said:


> jasonFrancis is no longer a Game Warden.. And currently Chambers County is down to I think 1 Game Warden!


Chambers is not down to 1 Game Warden and Chambers is also getting some new ones.


----------



## Zereaux

Team Zissou said:


> Wow, your "hot" girlfriend must be really impressed by your "manliness".


Where did you go Sir? 
I don't have a "hot" girlfriend to impress, only been married to the same lady for 31 years...lessee here, that would put me right around 55. Only firearm I ever owned was lost in a tragic boating accident. I did get another boat... I guess am not manly either,
but I'm thinkin' there'd be only one way for you to know for sure, seein's how we've never met.

I've never met the young MAN that started this thread, but I'm thinkin' he's a man.


----------



## 2ltl2lt

Not sure if they are own to 1, but John is the only one left that runs around in the trinity river area. Jason retired, Hector will be retired by the end of the month, and Bobby will be retired by the end of the month.


----------



## waterwolf

Bobby Williams is still located in Chambers. I have his number if anyone encounters these guys.Pm me if you need it.
I have a buddy fishing this morning in that area ,maybe he will get lucky and get to meet up with one of these boats.


----------



## 2ltl2lt

Bobby Jobes is the one retiring. Dont guess I know bobby Williams


----------



## Lipless Crankbait

Is the Hugo ramp the one they call gough hole? I am out of Dayton but always put in at the locks when fishing the area?


----------



## WestEndAngler

Lipless Crankbait said:


> Is the Hugo ramp the one they call gough hole? I am out of Dayton but always put in at the locks when fishing the area?


Well, the Hugo Point Ramp is off of Gou Hole Road...


----------



## baytownboy

Two maps below for that area.


----------



## fishinguy

I think I am going to setup the same scenario in my aluminum boat and wait. Maybe I can get in in some fishin while I wait.

I hope they catch these punks and put them in jail. Sounds like these jackasses have been at it for awhile. Really ****** me off that someone could spit in anyone's face much less an elderly mans face just for fishing near a channel.


----------



## MEGABITE

I seems they might have spit off more than they can chew.


----------



## Blue.dog

If and when they get caught, it would real nice if the GW's would confiscate their boat like they do when catching Game Lawbreakers shooting at night or with illegal game.

That would be a real lesson to them!

B.D


----------



## justinsfa

baytownboy said:


> Two maps below for that area.


It looks so easy on that map... lol... it doesn't look like that when you run it though...


----------



## Bocephus

One morning I was launching and it was just getting light enough to see. I had a couple of guys approach me and ask if they could follow me to the bay...they said they had never been there before. I said okay, but how are you going to get back ?

They said we'll figure it out....I said hmmmmm okay, good luck. :biggrin:


----------



## mike

Hey guys I showed my granparents and dad this thread last night and they were just overwhelmed at the support ya'll are offering up. My grandad did wish that no one go looking for trouble as doesn't want to see anyone hurt but is also very greatful that the actions in which these guys displayed will not be tollerated on the water. 

Again he thanks ya'll for the backing on this. And as soon as I get my boat out of the shop I'll have him back in his croaker hole. I did bring it to his attention that him filling that report gave away his honey hole lol. 

Mike


----------



## fishinguy

mike said:


> Hey guys I showed my granparents and dad this thread last night and they were just overwhelmed at the support ya'll are offering up. My grandad did wish that no one go looking for trouble as doesn't want to see anyone hurt but is also very greatful that the actions in which these guys displayed will not be tollerated on the water.
> 
> Again he thanks ya'll for the backing on this. And as soon as I get my boat out of the shop I'll have him back in his croaker hole. I did bring it to his attention that him filling that report gave away his honey hole lol.
> 
> Mike


I hope he is feeling better and gets back out there and catches some good fish.


----------



## GooseCommanderozz

justinsfa said:


> It looks so easy on that map... lol... it doesn't look like that when you run it though...


 X2, heh


----------



## baytownboy

Put your GPS on mouse trails and it will be no problem, if ya don't mess up on the way out.


----------



## GooseCommanderozz

Stay to the right of the poles on the way out and to the left of them on the way in.


----------



## poppadawg

I have wanting to launch there for a while. Suppose to be a good bait shop down that way with cheap live shrimp. But the "I got stuck stories" have made me leary


----------



## GooseCommanderozz

The bait shop closed down and is for sale.


----------



## WestEndAngler

GooseCommanderozz said:


> The bait shop closed down and is for sale.


Yup, give me a call for a tour.

Coe Parker
713-963-2825


----------



## poppadawg

Maybe the shrimp was too cheap


----------



## WestEndAngler

justinsfa said:


> It looks so easy on that map... lol... it doesn't look like that when you run it though...


That's an understatement lol.... Easy to take the wrong turn & be stuck on a sand/mud flat. I beached a 2072 sea ark one night when I first started running that area. Had a hog try & attack me, had gators try & get in the boat etc. Love running the trails north of I-10. We hold a Mud Boats & Mud Bugs event there each year in mid April.


----------



## poppadawg

ZI was thinking about this again. The world of fishing folks in the area isnt that large. The number of folks that launch at goo hole is much much smaller. No way someone on here doesnt know something. They had to feel comfortable in tha area to behave in that manner. Id bet 100 bucks it is someone that launches there regularly and is well known by others that launch there


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Heard on the radio this AM a local fishing guide knows the boat, truck and is turning them in. Just a matter of time and this will be handled.


----------



## donf

This may be a tough one to get an identification, arrest and conviction, unless the old folks can identify the punks, somehow.


----------



## Brine Jake

justinsfa said:


> Mike and I have been in contact with each other and he is getting me the necessary info on who is investigating the case.
> 
> The boat does in fact match the description of the guys being asses as the ramp.
> 
> But Im not going to throw a guys truck and boat description out there on the WWW tying him to this when he may have not been involved at all.... he and his compadres were acting like douches, but that doesnt automatically mean they were responsible for what happened to Mike's family.





Blue.dog said:


> If and when they get caught, it would real nice if the GW's would confiscate their boat like they do when catching Game Lawbreakers shooting at night or with illegal game.
> 
> That would be a real lesson to them!
> 
> B.D


Yes it would be a real lesson to them. Keep us posted, please.

It's too bad the good folks didn't get the TX number.

So far, nothing has been reported but a lot of talk.

This assault* occurred a week ago, on August 19 (if the first post is accurate).

As of August 26, a week later, nothing but more talk.

Nothing has happened these guys, even though a few people claim that they found out who they are.

I predict nothing will happen to these guys. Nothing but a little more talk,
as usual.

*Spitting on a person is simple assault, and their best bet for bringing charges. Endangerment by boat wake is proscribed by TPW boating reg's, but anchoring in a channel might make that charge hard to stick.)


----------



## Mr. Breeze

The fishing guide on the radio this AM says its boys using dads boat. Many witnesses to their actions. The old couple are not the only ones. They will be found soon and dealt with.


----------



## Brine Jake

Mr. Breeze said:


> The fishing guide on the radio this AM says its boys using dads boat. Many witnesses to their actions. The old couple are not the only ones. They will be found soon and dealt with.


Soon, eh? I admire your confidence. In 2 hours, it'll be one week. "The fishing guide on the radio" is just engaging in more talk.
I really hope I'm wrong and you're right.


----------



## texas bohunk

Too Bad they didn't get the TX numbers. 

I'm 60 years old and if someone tries that with me they will be headed to the fiberglass shop / engine shop for hull/motor repairs. A couple of 40cal. projectiles here and there if you know what I mean!!!


----------



## DGAustin

The fishing guide on the radio sounded concerned, and he has seen the boat before and believes it is high-school/college age kids. He was going to get the TX# and give the owner of the boat a call and alert him how irresponsible his son has been acting. Apparently the boat has a "homemade looking top" on it and is distinguishable. The elderly man's son was on the show this morning, and he expressed that the elderly father has been appreciative of the outpouring of support and concern for them. They plan to go fishing again as soon as the father's wrist cut gets healed.


----------



## the hook

Googled and found Red Bayou, but where is launch?....


----------



## Brine Jake

DGAustin said:


> The fishing guide on the radio sounded concerned, and he has seen the boat before and believes it is high-school/college age kids. He was going to get the TX# and give the owner of the boat a call and alert him how irresponsible his son has been acting. Apparently the boat has a "homemade looking top" on it and is distinguishable. The elderly man's son was on the show this morning, and he expressed that the elderly father has been appreciative of the outpouring of support and concern for them. They plan to go fishing again as soon as the father's wrist cut gets healed.


Thanks. I heard the broadcast. That's what prompted me to look for this thread. It's been a full week now. We'll see if he has any news when the show airs again, tomorrow, or maybe next Thursday.

At least the publicity will load up the launch a bit.


----------



## baytownboy

Google Earth pics of the Hugo Point boat ramp below all the way from the boat ramp to Trinity Bay.


----------



## baytownboy

Anyone heard anything on those SOB's from Hugo Point boat ramp who injured the three people yet??


----------



## Mr. Breeze

baytownboy said:


> Anyone heard anything on those SOB's from Hugo Point boat ramp who injured the three people yet??


Yes, read previous 2 pages of this thread. Boat, vehichle and fisherman have been identified. Info being passed along to game warden and others. Just a matter of time now.


----------



## saltwaterjunky

*Trouble*

It`s probably like when a cop gets called on an incident really nothing he can do unless he see`s it being done, but I figure these guys will probably be dealt with before then if someone finds out who it is an *** whooping will go along ways.Course that`s my opinion I`m to far away to help.........


----------



## Mr. Breeze

From what I heard, Its their fathers truck and boat. They will have to deal with him first.


----------



## Timalgrath

i think that people who do this kind of thing should be banned from getting a fishing license and have everything confiscated a boat is a deadly weapon when used in this fashion and the punishment should reflect that. this isn't the old day where a simple *** beating at the boat ramp and a call to their parents can fix it. Its just plain disgusting to see this happening I've seen my fair share of D bags on the water but this takes the cake.


----------



## Brine Jake

Mr. Breeze said:


> From what I heard, Its their fathers truck and boat. They will have to deal with him first.


By the time you read this, 8 days will have passed since the incident.

I say nothing will happen to anyone. Zero. Zilch. Nada but a lot of talk.

I would like to be proved wrong. I'm taking bets, giving 2 to 1.


----------



## portalto

Brine Jake said:


> By the time you read this, 8 days will have passed since the incident.
> 
> I say nothing will happen to anyone. Zero. Zilch. Nada but a lot of talk.
> 
> I would like to be proved wrong. I'm taking bets, giving 2 to 1.


Patience grasshopper. They will be caught.


----------



## Tortuga

Sounds like they might be traced and charged. If so, then comes the 'defense attorney'..and no matter what the outcome...he is gonna want 10K upfront before taking on the case.. 'Daddy'..and 'whooping ***" are gonna take a back seat when the bill comes due..

Hope they hang their arses...


----------



## Phantom

Boils my blood. Inconsiderate **********!


----------



## baytownboy

Mr. Breeze said:


> Yes, read previous 2 pages of this thread. Boat, vehichle and fisherman have been identified. Info being passed along to game warden and others. Just a matter of time now.


I was talking about today not the last two pages. I read this every day so I do know a little. They are being watched as of yesterday very closely by several people I heard.


----------



## Super Dave

texas bohunk said:


> Too Bad they didn't get the TX numbers.
> 
> I'm 60 years old and if someone tries that with me they will be headed to the fiberglass shop / engine shop for hull/motor repairs. A couple of 40cal. projectiles here and there if you know what I mean!!!


shucks, I'm disappointed. When I read the first line and a half I had a vision in my mind of the fiberglass shop trying to extract the hull and motor from the ar$eholes of the perps. The rest of the post was a letdown.


----------



## JustAddWater2

_Have they or him been identified? There's a reward to find him._


----------



## WestEndAngler

We were cooking out there today under the Pavilion.


----------



## poppadawg

!I was wondering if that ramp would see an uptick in traffic due to this incident. 2Coolers on patrol


----------



## Timalgrath

was out there today and the gw showed up in the afternoon and staked it out and i heard the flat was covered in boats just chillen and waiting


----------



## spurgersalty

.


----------



## Bayscout22

Brine Jake said:


> By the time you read this, 8 days will have passed since the incident.
> 
> I say nothing will happen to anyone. Zero. Zilch. Nada but a lot of talk.
> 
> I would like to be proved wrong. I'm taking bets, giving 2 to 1.


Jake,

We are clear on your position. Thanks.

By the way, it has been four days (and the first weekend) since this was posted on 2Cool. Let's see. I'll take your bet that these guys will get what they have coming. That's the way the universe works.


----------



## troutslayer

good luck on finding the pos


----------



## JustAddWater2

_With all the good people aware and the word of mouth on the whole bay, I'm sure justice will be served soon. I believe it's Warden Hiest on that Chambers end of our bay will soon be introduced to the "Owner of the Waters" by some really peo'ed fisherman. Could be a Bin Laden deal or tip of his name. I asked my Dad 78 Koren Vet and Marine along with Aaron in the same war at the same time his outlook. He's mellowed out a bit, but would like a minute or two in a closed room with the spitter. I'm sure this guy is on this board and turned to jelly knowing he did the wrong thing to a Marine. I'm glad to see all of you on Trinity so involved. Hat's off to you._

_Here's Aaron and his wife Katherine._

_MIKE, good luck and prayers out for them._


----------



## JustAddWater2

_I want to add one more thing as you look on the thread. This is just not a just a Marine he's ill and was taking maybe his last trip out. Best thing you can do is turn yourself in. Too many people looking for you and you'll never fish in that boat in that area again, you MUST know. Do your time and apolgize. You will earn a little respect back and maybe fish again in these parts. There's REWARD on you son. Sweet Dreams._


----------



## yellowmouth2

This has got me fired up more than ever. These jerks need to be dealt with. How could anybody spit on an ederly woman that is shown in this picture? This is what 2cool is all about. We may have our differences, but we should ban together on this one.


----------



## Brine Jake

JustAddWater2 said:


> _I want to add one more thing as you look on the thread. This is just not a just a Marine he's ill and was taking maybe his last trip out. Best thing you can do is turn yourself in. Too many people looking for you and you'll never fish in that boat in that area again, you MUST know. Do your time and apolgize. You will earn a little respect back and maybe fish again in these parts. There's REWARD on you son. Sweet Dreams._


Good words. The second thought I had was that these kids felt guilty about what they did, or they wouldn't have returned. Instead of apologizing and helping out, they tried to blame the whole thing on the old folks. It's a natural human reaction. Not admirable, but natural.

If they actually take responsibility and show themselves, better late than never, they might get to be thought about as grownA$$ men.

BJ


----------



## mos65

I have been working to much lately, I think its time to go croaker fishing. anyone up for it next fri. ? I have been hearing about a honey hole at the mouth of Reds bayou? if the croakers are not biting maybe the richardheads will be, I will be easy to spot, little jonboat, grey headed captain with a baseball bet and a lot of penned up frustration. I need another old grey guy to ride with me. sounds like a pretty good way to spend a friday, An icechest full of fish would just be a bonus. Bigmike, sorry your family had to go through this kinda BS. Mike how is your new gig going? I sure miss jj's being there, has there been much interest in anyone buying it? We sure need a good baitshop on our end of the bay.


----------



## Brine Jake

Bayscout22 said:


> Jake,
> 
> We are clear on your position. Thanks.
> 
> By the way, it has been four days (and the first weekend) since this was posted on 2Cool. Let's see. I'll take your bet that these guys will get what they have coming. That's the way the universe works.


Don't mention it, Bayscout. And Thank You. I appreciate your confident outlook. I'm also glad to see you speak for others. I trust that you're an insider, just keeping the info on a need to know for now. I respect that.

(I'm only betting with my friends. We'll make it a gentleman's bet. I will put up for the reward, though. Yeah, the universe. That includes us, correct?)

The incident occurred on Friday, Aug 17. It'll be 9 days come tomorrow.

I've often seen acute reactions fade without consequences.

It's a free country, so far, thanks to the service of people like this man we're supporting.

I'm not in the neighborhood, so keeping the AO hot here is one way I can contribute. My best guess is these guys don't launch on the weekends, and even if they did, they'd be laying low for now.

It will take some of the backchannel activity we've seen rumored.

I'll check in again tomorrow. You can count on it.


----------



## Brine Jake

JustAddWater2 said:


> _With all the good people aware and the word of mouth on the whole bay, I'm sure justice will be served soon. I believe it's Warden Hiest on that Chambers end of our bay will soon be introduced to the "Owner of the Waters" by some really peo'ed fisherman. Could be a Bin Laden deal or tip of his name. I asked my Dad 78 Koren Vet and Marine along with Aaron in the same war at the same time his outlook. He's mellowed out a bit, but would like a minute or two in a closed room with the spitter. I'm sure this guy is on this board and turned to jelly knowing he did the wrong thing to a Marine. I'm glad to see all of you on Trinity so involved. Hat's off to you._
> 
> _Here's Aaron and his wife Katherine._
> 
> _MIKE, good luck and prayers out for them._


Thanks for posting that. I'm glad these good folks know that people care, and I'm glad to see the perseverance on the case.

While those in a position to get this done get it done, I'd like to know more about this man and his service as a Marine in Korea. It's a way to honor him and his family while we keep our vigil.

Best to all,

BJ


----------



## Oceola

Mr. Breeze said:


> From what I heard, Its their fathers truck and boat. They will have to deal with him first.


Could be... but I'm thinking the father is where these JD's got their manners from in the first place. A bunch of spoiled brats. The "ME" generation.

With school back in today you might not see them back on the water.

Just hope they're caught and punished.


----------



## standpipe

to cj6530, the spit in the face refers to the spit coming out as the jackass was talking. as usual, the paper took words out of context.


----------



## baytownboy

JustAddWater2 said:


> _I want to add one more thing as you look on the thread. This is just not a just a Marine he's ill and was taking maybe his last trip out. Best thing you can do is turn yourself in. Too many people looking for you and you'll never fish in that boat in that area again, you MUST know. Do your time and apolgize. You will earn a little respect back and maybe fish again in these parts. There's REWARD on you son. Sweet Dreams._


I am 72 and don't like this kind of BS, no respect for the elderly , so I am willing to donate $50.00 to help find these a-holes To whom do I bring the money to? I am retired and ready just let me know any day of this week will be fine.


----------



## Bayscout22

Oceola said:


> Could be... but I'm thinking the father is where these JD's got their manners from in the first place. A bunch of spoiled brats. The "ME" generation.
> 
> *With school back in today you might not see them back on the water.*
> 
> Just hope they're caught and punished.


That's my biggest concern. These were little kids home from school. I think it is a pretty good bet they (or Daddy) caught wind of this thread.


----------



## monkeyman1

Brine Jake said:


> By the time you read this, 8 days will have passed since the incident.
> 
> I say nothing will happen to anyone. Zero. Zilch. Nada but a lot of talk.
> 
> I would like to be proved wrong. I'm taking bets, giving 2 to 1.


do you think you'd hear about it on the news if something was done by the good fishermen of trinity bay? no. we'll hear rumors...


----------



## HTownBoi281

apparently them 2 **** suckas dont have any respect for the elders or man let alone a marine that help protect and serve this country totally disregarding boating safety and fishin' etiquette. the more i read this thread the more excited i am about fishin!! not to catch fish, but hopefully to see them out there. **keepin my fingers crossed and crackin my knuckles in hopes i DO see them** im a courteous fisherman and respect other peoples space and hopefully get the same treatment back in return but lord help me if this ever happened to me with my dad in the boat or anybody in my family on board, rest assured im cuttin anchor line and all 200 ponies in my 2 stroke yamaha will be wide open on they're arse with a VERY ticked off 250 lbs asian turning into the incredible hulk on they're a**. glad to hear your parents are ok.


----------



## poppadawg

standpipe said:


> to cj6530, the spit in the face refers to the spit coming out as the jackass was talking. as usual, the paper took words out of context.


So they didnt spit on the grandfather? That contradicts what the grandson said. Where did you get that info?


----------



## slabseaker

Mama said it is time to open up a can of wooop *** on these guys.....I wish I could catch these punks and teach them a lesson....its a good thing I dont fish that area...what a shame.....wats wrong with people....SS


----------



## Brine Jake

9 days and counting.


----------



## Paul Marx

I was out there yesturday on the prowl. I tooks pictures , but can get them to down load . I think you like my set up .LOL


----------



## BMFO

I would love have that happen to me and my parents, sorry SOB's would have had bullet holes in their boat if not their ***. What is wrong with people?!?!


----------



## Part Timer

poppadawg said:


> So they didnt spit on the grandfather? That contradicts what the grandson said. Where did you get that info?


They quoted him saying "he spit right on me...", so I would think that's what happened. And the initial story said it was 2 boats? Did they find both boats?


----------



## fishinguy

I hope they hurry up and catch these punks. I'd really like to see justice served.


----------



## BudT

*Lots of Attention*

Just saw this thread a little while ago. Glad to hear the people this happened to are doing well and obviously in good spirits. There was a time when I took to the water to get away from some of the daily grind, looks like they have OFFICIALLY found us.

When I viewed this thread there were 42 others viewing it. I have never seen a thread that is a week old especially on TTMB that has 42 active viewers. Someone knows these guys, no doubt about it, there has been way too much coverage, I hate to say it but somthing it is starting to stink. GIVEMUP!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## JustAddWater2

_There was two boats, one turned back to smack talk the elder fisherman. I also heard a few local guides by the desciption of the boats may know who it is. I'm working and don't have the time, but will first to let you know in Baytown we have a four (4) figure $$$$.$$ REWARD money pot promised on standby. A legit TIP, Catch by Law, proven guilty, gets it's all. Anonymous. Somebody will have to fix a account to hold this $$$$ legal. No klepto please and this isn't a bounty. Let me know your thoughts. _


----------



## justletmein

Really sucks they didn't get the TX numbers, sure would be nice to be reading about the perps sitting in a jail cell. I'm not sure if it would ultimately land me in jail or not and certainly would cost a lot of $ in legal fees, but when he came back and pulled up I would have assumed his intentions were to board and put a slug in his chest as soon as he opened his mouth without anything but an "are you OK?"


----------



## Absolut

Really hope they catch these little punk bastards. Really no excuse for this type of thing, and the reason H&K ride with me. It's unfortunate that you hear about stuff like this happening, and it seems like it's happening more frequently.


----------



## troutslayer

My wife workss/runs a local bank. She might could set up an account


----------



## jasonbaker35

people do need to pay more attention to anchoring in the channel. it does cause many boat crashes. but these punks right or wrong should have slowed and done the right thing not blow past them and injure someone. not right. ill keep a eye out.


----------



## hardhead lip ripper

I pitty the fool who has a similar boat to these idiots and happen to go in the area!!!...be like a lynch mob chassing them!!

I am glad he is getting better and hope he gets to go fishing lots more with no worries of lil punks who would do this to an elderly couple......i would ground my boat before i hurt somebody


----------



## Part Timer

is there even a general description of the boats? I heard 21' kenner? but there was 2 boats. Also alota people are saying "young punks" so were they young? teenage? mid 20's? Is there any details we can look for. Everyone says they're keeping an eye out, but what're we looking for?


----------



## Paul Marx

A center console that looks very much home made is what I've heard .


----------



## Galveston340

*....heard that yesterday there were a bunch of "flatties" just hangin' out down there just waiting for those punks to show up! *


----------



## Timalgrath

For the record from what Ive been told about the spot they were anchored on a flat not in the channel.


----------



## Paul Marx

I just saw I screwed up my post . It'a center console with a home made T-top. I was out there yesturday grillin and chillin.


----------



## reeltimer

are those cuffs for the 800 pound gorilla?


----------



## Paul Marx

reeltimer said:


> are those cuffs for the 800 pound gorilla?


Some of my friends are large . Don't let her hear that .


----------



## WestEndAngler

Some good grub Paul! Thanks for cooking.


----------



## poppadawg

Dang I didnt know someone was cooking


----------



## WillieP

Galveston340 said:


> *....heard that yesterday there were a bunch of "flatties" just hangin' out down there just waiting for those punks to show up! *


I heard they were on a feeding frenzy.


----------



## Kevin Spectackler

Suggestion for future encounters if circumstances allow - get a picture or video with your cell phone and immediately text or email it to a friend or family member. If they see you take it and they retaliate, at least there will be a picture at the other end with who you sent it to. Try to get TX numbers or license plates. Or better yet post it here.


----------



## PBD539

I sure would like to see these fools and re-enact a few scenes from Casino with them. Hope for a speedy recovery for your family Mike.


----------



## KEMPOC

Man, I was out of the country for a week and just tuned into this thread last night right before bed. It has bothered me all night. 
Mike - I, like so many others, am sorry that you dad and grands experienced this. I am glad he kept the hand cannon leathered but it is a shame they didnt have a camera at the ready. One picture posted on 2cool would clean this situation right up. 
Cause? - Sounds to me like the punks are the product of the "no spanking" culture. Rest assured that eventually, someone will "spank" them.


----------



## Brine Jake

for example 


WestEndAngler said:


> Some good grub Paul! Thanks for cooking.


Glad to see the shows of support.

Hot chow, cold beer, ice cream, a little smoke, and nothing to show for results.

The AO is colder than eskimo pie.

10 days and counting.


----------



## Too Tall

Brine Jake said:


> for example
> 
> Glad to see the shows of support.
> 
> Hot chow, cold beer, ice cream, a little smoke, and nothing to show for results.
> 
> The AO is colder than eskimo pie.
> 
> 10 days and counting.


So whats your point? You gloating that you or your buddies haven't got caught yet or or are you just having fun at the expense of law enforcement and the elderly couple?


----------



## poppadawg

x2 Too Tall. WTH is that all about?


----------



## troutslayer

HP's new burn handle


----------



## Paul Marx

Brine Jake said:


> for example
> 
> Glad to see the shows of support.
> 
> Hot chow, cold beer, ice cream, a little smoke, and nothing to show for results.
> 
> The AO is colder than eskimo pie.
> 
> 10 days and counting.


Oh yea we had something to show for our efforts . We had a good time b.s.ing with some locals . I knew they would'nt show up, that's just how weak punks operate . Like a our Camel jocky's over seas "hit and hide". I don't even fish the area , but I have enough respect and some extra to donate to those in need . I also realize these little ******* won't come forward for a one on one confrontation. It folks like youself that don't want to get out from behind your keyboard and lend a hand if needed . It may take a while to find these BOYS , but remember my friend Revenge is best served on a cold plate. Carry on .


----------



## Tortuga

Brine Jake








Banned
Join Date: Aug 12 2005
Posts: 1,095 
Rep Power: 0

LOL. Seven years a member...1000+ posts... *Rep Power ZERO !!!* Hmmmmm?..I wonder why...

Whoops !!! Just noticed he has joined the "Band".... Adios...


----------



## Mike77015

My money would go on Brine Jake being one of the cowards in one of the boats.


----------



## jeff.w

His obsession with pointing out how long it's been does seem suspicious.


----------



## poppadawg

what a weirdo


----------



## Ducatibilt

Tortuga said:


> Brine Jake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Banned
> Join Date: Aug 12 2005
> Posts: 1,095
> Rep Power: 0
> 
> LOL. Seven years a member...1000+ posts... *Rep Power ZERO !!!* Hmmmmm?..I wonder why...
> 
> Whoops !!! Just noticed he has joined the "Band".... Adios...


Guessing they needed a new "Flute" player! sad3sm


----------



## Mont

Whoever did it best hope the cops find them first. Banned camp =+1 today.


----------



## Mike77015

Maybe now we can start a day counter since Brine Jake posted. LOL


----------



## POC Troutman

Mont said:


> Whoever did it best hope the cops find them first. Banned camp =+1 today.


"must spread...." give yourself some green for me there Mont! what an idiot, wouldn't surprise me if he at least knew who the DA's were that did this...

question... when you ban someone, does it tag their IP also, or just the handle?


----------



## Paul Marx

But , but , but I was just getting started . If it was him and somebody has description drop me a line . From the sounds of it we may need to charter a bus and a flat bed to carry his school deck . These BOYS need some schoolin.


----------



## KarrMar

Thanks Mont. It was time.


----------



## Tex-Cajun

These guys have awakened a sleeping giant.


----------



## Tortuga

Tex-Cajun said:


> These guys have awakened a sleeping giant.


LOL..you called it... sounds like Admiral Yamamoto on his carrier steaming back to Tokyo after Pearl Harbor raid....


----------



## troutslayer

Thats funny right there

in my best Larry the cable guy voice


----------



## WillieP

Paul Marx said:


> *Oh yea we had something to show for our efforts . We had a good time b.s.ing with some locals *. I knew they would'nt show up, that's just how weak punks operate . Like a our Camel jocky's over seas "hit and hide". I don't even fish the area , but I have enough respect and some extra to donate to those in need . I also realize these little ******* won't come forward for a one on one confrontation. It folks like youself that don't want to get out from behind your keyboard and lend a hand if needed . It may take a while to find these BOYS , but remember my friend Revenge is best served on a cold plate. Carry on .


X2


----------



## Absolut

Mont said:


> Whoever did it best hope the cops find them first. Banned camp =+1 today.


I think all of us that have been following this thread appreciate that!


----------



## 1fastmerc

Absolut said:


> I think all of us that have been following this thread appreciate that!


X2

Sent from my stupid iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BigNate523

maybe headin out there in a lil while wont be lookn for trouble but if he finds me i will give him more than he wants lol :work:


----------



## portalto

Yippee on the new flute player!
Now, back to the subject. Whomever did this will get caught someway or another and that is what we all want.


----------



## Part Timer

Almost at 40,000 views. I bet they're hiding harder than Osama was when the first bomb dropped in Iraq!


----------



## Mike77015

What the DA's are too stupid to realize is that you are responsible for your wake. So I can see some Assault charges, failure to stop and render aid charges.


----------



## JamesAggie

Heard about the incident a few days ago, but finally had time to read the whole thread last night. Very unfortunate and ****** me off just like everyone else. A couple things worth talking about: the fishing community is very close knit, someone here knows exactly who did it. These guys are cowards and really need to man up. If a friend of mine did this I would be all over him urging him to come forward and take the consequences. Not sure I would "sell him out" but he would get an earful from me until he owned up. Own up and apologize, do whatever you need to do to make amends. We all make mistakes, the best of us take accountability for them. You will regain some respect back for it. Secondly, many of us carry firearms and like to "talk tough" but that certainly wasn't the answer here. My initial reaction was just like everyone elses, "wish they tried that s*%t with me, they would come to realize their mistake in about 2 seconds." But be able to carry a firearm, on land or water, means you really gotta think before pulling it out. Be responsible, don't act on emotion. Is your life really in danger, or will a jury feel that way? I wasn't there so I don't know, but lets all be smart about our guns. No one wants a shoot out on the water. I am very impressed with the outpouring of compassion from most on the site. I've only owned a bout for about 4 months, but fellow boaters are some of the best out there!! I've had nothing but great experiences with those I've met. We have fun together and take care of each other. This is a tragic incident but everyone survived and will recover from their injuries. It has really brought the fishing community together in an amazing way. Lets all be safe and smart out there, and continue to support our fellow 2coolers. 

James


----------



## Mont

JamesAggie said:


> Heard about the incident a few days ago, but finally had time to read the whole thread last night. Very unfortunate and ****** me off just like everyone else. A couple things worth talking about: the fishing community is very close knit, someone here knows exactly who did it. These guys are cowards and really need to man up. If a friend of mine did this I would be all over him urging him to come forward and take the consequences. Not sure I would "sell him out" but he would get an earful from me until he owned up. Own up and apologize, do whatever you need to do to make amends. We all make mistakes, the best of us take accountability for them. You will regain some respect back for it. Secondly, many of us carry firearms and like to "talk tough" but that certainly wasn't the answer here. My initial reaction was just like everyone elses, "wish they tried that s*%t with me, they would come to realize their mistake in about 2 seconds." But be able to carry a firearm, on land or water, means you really gotta think before pulling it out. Be responsible, don't act on emotion. Is your life really in danger, or will a jury feel that way? I wasn't there so I don't know, but lets all be smart about our guns. No one wants a shoot out on the water. I am very impressed with the outpouring of compassion from most on the site. I've only owned a bout for about 4 months, but fellow boaters are some of the best out there!! I've had nothing but great experiences with those I've met. We have fun together and take care of each other. This is a tragic incident but everyone survived and will recover from their injuries. It has really brought the fishing community together in an amazing way. Lets all be safe and smart out there, and continue to support our fellow 2coolers.
> 
> James


Dead men really don't do all that well in testimony. Pulling the chit these turds did, where they did it, along with who they did it to isn't going to end well for them. Like I posted before, they best hope the police find them first or they find the police first. They need to turn themselves in if they really want to live.

I got my first phone call at work about this incident today. The guy that made that phone call is right at the top of the list of suspects or being involved at this point IMO. The LEO's heat appears to be working. If you are the one that called me, and I know who you are, I suggest turning yourself in immediately.


----------



## Zeitgeist

Mont said:


> Dead men really don't do all that well in testimony. Pulling the chit these turds did, where they did it, along with who they did it to isn't going to end well for them. Like I posted before, they best hope the police find them first or they find the police first. They need to turn themselves in if they really want to live.
> 
> I got my first phone call at work about this incident today. The guy that made that phone call is right at the top of the list of suspects or being involved at this point IMO. The LEO's heat appears to be working. If you are the one that called me, and I know who you are, I suggest turning yourself in immediately.


Wow! Good job Mont, hope your influence can help bag these idiots!


----------



## JD

Mont said:


> I know who you are, I suggest turning yourself in immediately.


Perhaps they didn't realize when calling they left their electronic signature. Kinda' like when posting from one's ISP.

Read this thread from top to bottom and realized I see jackasses all the time on the water. But these jerks take the @ssO *AND* coward awards.


----------



## FISH ON

Good job Mont. in more ways than one. Ronnie


----------



## Mont

From the FAQ link on every page here.

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/faq.php

In particular



> *Disclaimer:* Your post content is your responsibility. That means if you post something illegal, unethical, copyrighted, protected or otherwise objectionable, we will cooperate fully Law Enforcement and the Courts. That includes revealing your IP to them, along with your email and any other information they request from us. *In short, expect to be thrown under the bus* if you do something patently stupid in order for them to be able to track you down.


Like I said. Those involved need to seek out the police, confess, and be put into protection. Calling me at work expedites this process.


----------



## spurgersalty

Mont said:


> From the FAQ link on every page here.
> 
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/faq.php
> 
> In particular
> 
> Like I said. Those involved need to seek out the police, confess, and be put into protection. Calling me at work expedites this process.


BOOOOOOOOOOOOOM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

BUT, if somebody else finds them other than the original party, guys, keep your head.
Act, don't react. I'd love to see _____________ 2Cooler say I found them yesterday and kept my head and called the authorities and they were taken into custody rather than......a tragic event unfolded yesterday after a man confronted an alleged.....

Yall get it, use your heads and we might be able to help see justice served.:cheers:


----------



## weimtrainer

I am in the process of buying a boat, my first in many years. I am proud to be associated with a group of people like all of you 2coolers. To Mont....although we have not met, you have my utmost respect and I look forward to shaking your hand over a beer or 6. Although we may have differences, safety and fun on the water must be our ultimate goal. I hope these offenders are brought to quick justice.


----------



## Bayscout22

Brine Jake in Banned Camp. Perfect. I think I was the first to call him out a few days ago. I had a very odd exchange with him via PM after that. I still don't know what point he was trying to make.

Mont,

What is your take on formally organizing some type of reward for information? I wouldn't really know how to proceed but I'll sure be the first to put up some money.

Thanks.


----------



## Mont

Bayscout22 said:


> Brine Jake in Banned Camp. Perfect. I think I was the first to call him out a few days ago. I had a very odd exchange with him via PM after that. I still don't know what point he was trying to make.
> 
> Mont,
> 
> What is your take on formally organizing some type of reward for information? I wouldn't really know how to proceed but I'll sure be the first to put up some money.
> 
> Thanks.


I want everyone that has any information relevant in regards to this case to call the Baytown Police Department.

Crimestoppers.com is the best place I know to donate money to solving crimes.


----------



## baytownboy

There are already some on here who have volunteered to put up money, just need where to go and give or send.


----------



## POC Troutman

i'd have to search back through all the posts, but i certainly recall someone posting on here saying that they pretty much knew exactly who the folks were, and he himself had an altercation with them in the past where they had blocked the ramp and were "break neck" at his girlfriend... this has gone far enough to the point that the person i'm referencing hopefully has offered up his information...


----------



## justinsfa

POC Troutman said:


> i'd have to search back through all the posts, but i certainly recall someone posting on here saying that they pretty much knew exactly who the folks were, and he himself had an altercation with them in the past where they had blocked the ramp and were "break neck" at his girlfriend... this has gone far enough to the point that the person i'm referencing hopefully has offered up his information...


That was me and I hope some of these posts are not calling me out about doing the "right thing."

I spoke with Mike and GW Feist within hours of the posting, long before it got to this extensive of a thread. Even though everything matched about the guys, including age, attitude, area, etc... even the brand of boat... the specific description of the boat did not match... therefore, they apparently were not the same guys. Guess there are 2 gangs of douches in this area.

And that is the EXACT reason why I didn't blare out all over this thread about the description of the vehicle/boat that I witnessed pulling rude behaviors in that area.

I think all the Wyatt Earps on here need to chill out a bit and pull your fingers off the triggers... I'm sure that half the people around these parts that are running Kenners are scared to death to be associated with those guys cuz of all the folks on here are posting about wanting to kill anybody who simply fits the description..... SHEESH!

If somebody starts something with you, then by all means, defend yourselves.... but sitting around waiting with your hand on your 1911 for the next person that throws a wake in your direction is going to end up getting somebody killed... Not one person on here can justify shooting someone unless they board your vessel or you are staring down the barrell of their gun...

Bird fishing season is just around the corner.... its already tight quarters out there and lord knows we dont need guns getting pulled out everytime somebody cuts off a drift or hits their flock of birds because they feel "threatened" or they think they found the "gang."

Take a deep breath, chill out, give info if you have it, let Feist do his thing and get out there and enjoy a day of fishing and share the waters.

And screw offering a reward... if somebody on here is only wanting to give up information so they can get a little jingle in their pocket, then do you really want them to have your money anyway?


----------



## rattler

Great job Mont. On all accounts. I hope ole Jakey has a goose down coat. It sure gets cold in the cooler.


>E


----------



## Pistol58

Mont, why would a person who may or may not be involved, call you? Maybe you have a hand in it?....hmmmmm....the plot thickens.





Im totally kidding of course. Just shedding a little light if at all possible. This is like a virtual version of the game Clue. I hope they find out who these guys are and prosecute to the fullest extent.


----------



## swifty

weimtrainer said:


> I am in the process of buying a boat, my first in many years. I am proud to be associated with a group of people like all of you 2coolers. To Mont....although we have not met, you have my utmost respect and I look forward to shaking your hand over a beer or 6. Although we may have differences, safety and fun on the water must be our ultimate goal. I hope these offenders are brought to quick justice.


x1000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000.....and then some.

Been reading\watching this thing unfold and my oh my I'd hate to be in those boys shoes.


----------



## POC Troutman

justinsfa said:


> That was me and I hope some of these posts are not calling me out about doing the "right thing."
> 
> I spoke with Mike and GW Feist within hours of the posting, long before it got to this extensive of a thread. Even though everything matched about the guys, including age, attitude, area, etc... even the brand of boat... the specific description of the boat did not match... therefore, they apparently were not the same guys. Guess there are 2 gangs of douches in this area.
> 
> And that is the EXACT reason why I didn't blare out all over this thread about the description of the vehicle/boat that I witnessed pulling rude behaviors in that area.
> 
> I think all the Wyatt Earps on here need to chill out a bit and pull your fingers off the triggers... I'm sure that half the people around these parts that are running Kenners are scared to death to be associated with those guys cuz of all the folks on here are posting about wanting to kill anybody who simply fits the description..... SHEESH!
> 
> If somebody starts something with you, then by all means, defend yourselves.... but sitting around waiting with your hand on your 1911 for the next person that throws a wake in your direction is going to end up getting somebody killed... Not one person on here can justify shooting someone unless they board your vessel or you are staring down the barrell of their gun...
> 
> Bird fishing season is just around the corner.... its already tight quarters out there and lord knows we dont need guns getting pulled out everytime somebody cuts off a drift or hits their flock of birds because they feel "threatened" or they think they found the "gang."
> 
> Take a deep breath, chill out, give info if you have it, let Feist do his thing and get out there and enjoy a day of fishing and share the waters.
> 
> And screw offering a reward... if somebody on here is only wanting to give up information so they can get a little jingle in their pocket, then do you really want them to have your money anyway?


hey man, i wasn't trying to call you out at all, just recalling the post from earlier. obviously you did the right thing and good on you for that, too bad it didn't lead to the idiots that did this. and you're right about the wyatt earp types, simmer down folks, you can't go on a search for someone, lure them in, and "bust a cap", you're family will miss you while you're in prison.


----------



## baytownboy

TXDRAKE said:


> I'll put up a $100.00 for any information on the identities of these punks that leads to their arrest/conviction or whatever Karma may bring!
> 
> Who else is in?


When I said I would donate to the cause, it is for assist in leading to *the arrest of these people* like above, and *NOT FOR A BOUNTY PERIOD*. The money could help with any medical bills or any other things for the families needs. *I could care less about a bounty on these jerks, just catch them and prosecute to the fullest of the law period.*:headknock


----------



## yellowmouth2

Any updates?


----------



## saltwaterjunky

*comment*

Still gonna be like somebody going and tell a cop so and so was seen doing a certain thing and the cop says not really much I can do if I didn`t witness it, hope it doesn`t go that way and are able to get these guys but it wouldn`t surprise me......


----------



## fishinguy

saltwaterjunky said:


> Still gonna be like somebody going and tell a cop so and so was seen doing a certain thing and the cop says not really much I can do if I didn`t witness it, hope it doesn`t go that way and are able to get these guys but it wouldn`t surprise me......


It takes a little time for them to get everything together and they have to dot the i's and cross the t's before they rush out arresting anyone. They have to put together a full case and gather all the evidence. The little bastards that did this can't hide and the cops know right where to find them when the time is right. Give em a week or two and they will come prepared.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

fishinguy said:


> It takes a little time for them to get everything together and they have to dot the i's and cross the t's before they rush out arresting anyone. They have to put together a full case and gather all the evidence. The little bastards that did this can't hide and the cops know right where to find them when the time is right. Give em a week or two and they will come prepared.


Bingo! Just a matter of time. They have been identified. There are witnesses.


----------



## saltwaterjunky

*good deal*

:texasflag Kinda nice when everyone pulls together


----------



## mos65

anything new? anyone cooking at hugo this weekend? I think its time to test out my new anchor....... and BAT.......


----------



## Absolut

Updates?


----------



## willeye

Anything yet?


----------



## JustAddWater2

_Don't allow this to be long gone as these guys would like. 911 will relay you, your local Chambers Warden is John Feist / Hiest at 832-731-4610, 24/7 Austin / LaPorte 1-512-389-4848 dispatch and of course operation game thief 1-800-792-4263 and they are connected by your local Sherriffs Office. Baytown PD as well, 281-422-8371. log it in._


----------



## tbone2374

One word... Karma!


----------



## JustAddWater2

_Et al...._

_Yes I'd hope swift Karma, but these guys / guy are still looking at the 2cool and you know if they think that ownership of Reds is true they must be frequent fliers of it. I want them to see not only are 2coolers watching on water or online that we have all the resourses covered. They can't out run radio and cell phones and most authority boats not to count out the resident justice. It's not fooling around down there at all in this kind of case. Never know what's in those slicks from a fresh baited crab trap are or maybe even it's: hog boiling time with big George. The secrete's in the sauce._


----------



## fishinguy

I just hope that justice can be served soon


----------



## fwoodwader

Their day will come, it is only a matter of time and when their card is pulled it is going to be bad. I hope they are prepared to deal with what they have created...


----------



## daniel7930

Took me awhile to read. I really hold the catch these guys


----------



## CDHknives

Justice delayed is justice denied... I sure wish this would come to a conclusion soon.


----------



## donf

Those punks have been modifying the identifying features of that boat for two weeks now.
Probably .


----------



## WillieT

Anything new?


----------



## Part Timer

Mr. Breeze said:


> Bingo! Just a matter of time. They have been identified. There are witnesses.


So they have been identified? There isn't much of a case to put together. Its pretty straight forward. Seems like they could at least charger the driver of the boat if there was witnesses.


----------



## ReelWork

This thread has unfortunately gotten pretty comical... All this chest thumping, huffing and puffing reminds me of one of those movie scenes of a mob getting the torches, shovels and wooden rakes to go get the town witch.

Either way - caught or not - hopefully this thread will have been seen by the guys that did it and/or cause any low-life types to think twice beforehand...


----------



## Bocephus

ReelWork said:


> This thread has unfortunately gotten pretty comical... All this chest thumping, huffing and puffing reminds me of one of those movie scenes of a mob getting the torches, shovels and wooden rakes to go get the town witch.
> 
> Either way - caught or not - hopefully this thread will have been seen by the guys that did it and/or cause any low-life types to think twice beforehand...


You'd be chest thumping, huffing, and puffing also if had been your parents, or grandparents....

Some people just don't get it...if it doesn't happen to them, or their loved ones they don't give a chit.


----------



## KEMPOC

Bocephus said:


> You'd be chest thumping, huffing, and puffing also if had been your parents, or grandparents....
> 
> Some people just don't get it...if it doesn't happen to them, or their loved ones they don't give a chit.


I doubt reelwork "doesnt get it" and I would bet you that he gives a chit. I know that I was very upset the night I read about the incident and that has not subsided. I would be suprised to find that Reelwork feels any differently. Having said that, there has been allot of lynch mob rhetoric on here. Want to do something productive? Report them to the police! It has been said that they have been identified. If so, great. I trust that the police will get the job done.


----------



## Bocephus

KEMPOC said:


> I doubt reelwork "doesnt get it" and I would bet you that he gives a chit. I know that I was very upset the night I read about the incident and that has not subsided. I would be suprised to find that Reelwork feels any differently. Having said that, there has been allot of lynch mob rhetoric on here. Want to do something productive? Report them to the police! It has been said that they have been identified. If so, great. I trust that the police will get the job done.


Sounded to me like he was making fun of, and belittling people that do care....maybe your interpretation is a bit different.


----------



## ReelWork

Bocephus said:


> You'd be chest thumping, huffing, and puffing also if had been your parents, or grandparents....
> 
> Some people just don't get it...if it doesn't happen to them, or their loved ones they don't give a chit.


This is exactly what I'm saying about this huffing and puffing - Yes, I do get it and I do give a chit. But, I wasn't there. I'm also not getting a posse together, shining up my gun, getting a bounty hunter, rounding up a detective, going to kill the neighbor's dog, etc..

Now read closely - if I was in the area and had seen it happening you would have seen me and my boat going at light speed to get on those guys and there would have been arses and elbows a flying along with my distress button pushed as well as all hell breaking loose in the commotion.

But.... The fact of the matter is there are A-Holes out there and it will catch up to them eventually. You can either roll around ticked off, move on, hope you see them again (and set things right) and/or let the authorities handle it.

And no, I'm not making fun.


----------



## Bocephus

ReelWork said:


> This is exactly what I'm saying about this huffing and puffing - Yes, I do get it and I do give a chit. But, I wasn't there. I'm also not getting a posse together, shining up my gun, getting a bounty hunter, rounding up a detective, going to kill the neighbor's dog, etc..
> 
> Now read closely - if I was in the area and had seen it happening you would have seen me and my boat going at light speed to get on those guys and there would have been arses and elbows a flying along with my distress button pushed as well as all hell breaking loose in the commotion.
> 
> But.... The fact of the matter is there are A-Holes out there and it will catch up to them eventually. You can either roll around ticked off, move on, hope you see them again (and set things right) and/or let the authorities handle it.
> 
> And no, I'm not making fun.


Good deal...thanks for clearing that up. Glad you feel that way Reel Work.


----------



## monster

So much drama.

"I once gutted a man in Korea who complained less than you" - Cotton Hill

I hope the turds who thought bullying an elderly couple added inches to their corks get what's coming to them. No need for a posse....just put them in grown-up TIME OUT for awhile.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Part Timer said:


> So they have been identified? There isn't much of a case to put together. Its pretty straight forward. Seems like they could at least charger the driver of the boat if there was witnesses.


Many witnesses, many times. Truck ID, plate number, boat ID, People ID, Its being handled.


----------



## ReelWork

Mr. Breeze said:


> Many witnesses, many times. Truck ID, plate number, boat ID, People ID, Its being handled.


Now that... is good to hear!


----------



## BigBobTx

Here's a Big Bad Bob Prediction; Nothing will ever become of this, not a deb blab thing!!!!


----------



## JWS.HOOKEM

*Good Job!*



BIGMIKE77 said:


> About 2 years ago, I was fishing moses lake with a good friend. Going in, i saw a small 16 ft boat with a man and what i would assume were his two sons (about 11 and 13) and they were anchored up close to the beach, about 100 yards inside the flood gate. the sun was just starting to set so i decided to give it one last cast and head out anyway. I noticed a 24ft CC hauling arse inside the gate and they swamped the small flatbottom with a few good waves. the dad was yelling at them and they heard it and decided to turn around. There were 3 of them, early to mid twenties. They started throwing half empty beer cans at the guy and his sons while the want to be captain slowly steered the bow into their boat to try and push them aground. i could hear them laughing and taunting the man, and i was already unanchored (talon) and headed their way. the kids were in extreme fear and scared for themselves and their dad. I pulled up to their boat and my buddy tied a line to their cleat, connecting us. I took my spare fishing pole and started Whipping their backs and arses, arms and what ever they threw up to defend themselves. after that was done, I told them what i was going to do to them (very explicit, but extremely intimidating and effective) and I asked the father on the small craft if he would like to call the GW or CG, or would just like a turn whipping them with my spare fishing rod, and he said no over and over again and just wanted an apology and he would leave it alone. At this point I agreed and told the guys they should be thankful he let them off easily and pay him for teh dent they put in his boat. they said they didnt have cash, so i suggested they give him their YETI cooler and they said it was one of the guys Dad's boat and he couldnt, so the father on the small boat requested their dads phone number and said he would call him tell him what took place then. and he did, he called him right then and there to make sure they gave him the right number. so i untied our boats and left. hope they never got to use it again


If it were me... the tirds would get to meet my "leetle friend". Mr Glock.


----------



## weimtrainer

BigBobTx said:


> Here's a Big Bad Bob Prediction; Nothing will ever become of this, not a deb blab thing!!!!


Well, BBB, I sincerely hope you are proven wrong. Doing this properly is bound to take some time. "Patience Grasshopper"....


----------



## BigBobTx

"Well, BBB, I sincerely hope you are proven wrong. Doing this properly is bound to take some time. "Patience Grasshopper"...."

It's going to become a they said he said thing. No proof other than hearsay.


----------



## troutslayer

Somebody catch these turds


----------



## yellowmouth2

I guess there's been no progress to report?


----------



## Mont

BigBobTx said:


> "Well, BBB, I sincerely hope you are proven wrong. Doing this properly is bound to take some time. "Patience Grasshopper"...."
> 
> It's going to become a they said he said thing. No proof other than hearsay.


Ask Drew Peterson about hearsay and his next 60 years
http://www.foxnews.com/us/2012/09/0...uror-to-find-peterson-guilty/?test=latestnews


----------



## poppadawg

Mr. Breeze said:


> Many witnesses, many times. Truck ID, plate number, boat ID, People ID, Its being handled.


Is this rumor or based on solid knowledge? An assault conviction or similar would be nice, but not absolutely necessary. Just being identified as a degenerate, punk who would assault the elderly would have huge consequences on their lives going forward. Social pariahs. They will be known as scumbags throughout the area and looked down upon by everyone. A nice front page photo would be perfect


----------



## Chase'n red tail

looking for a last minute dove hunting trip this afternoon I typed dove in the search bar and this thread was the first to pull up. Now I have spent my afternoon reading I need to hear that there was a happy ending. I heard Capt. Eastman discussing this on the show two weeks ago. Have these guys been caught?


----------



## Smackdaddy53

I just read the whole thing too. Not in the area i fish but it has me upset too. Hope they get what they deserve. 



-mac-


----------



## waterwolf

Gatorfest this weekend ,Since things have die down ,maybe they are thinking the coast is clear for a boat ride?


----------



## rmp

Has everything died down? Anyone with anything new to report?


----------



## fishinguy

I'd sure like to see someone get caught on this deal. Justice needs to be served.


----------



## sargentmajor

The sound of a pump shotgun has a very soothing effect on the angry


----------



## WillieT

Anything new?


----------



## willeye

well? did they catch the punks?


----------



## Part Timer

did anything ever come of this? I thought they knee who they were and they were putting a case together? what happened?


----------



## Part Timer

Nothing????? that's sad. chalk it up to another win for the bad guys. guess we will have to believe carma will do the job, im just confused why people on here said they identified the culprits?


----------



## Miles2Fish

They better hope I don't get ahold of them....anyone who harms those who cannot protect themselves earns an instant beating. No excuses. If you purposely harm, women, children, or the elderly in my presence justice will be delivered swiftly.....


----------



## rmp

Anything ever happen?


----------

